# My Baby



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

this is my Baby Border Collie
He is now 6 months old


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww what's his name?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww so cute


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> this is my Baby Border Collie
> He is now 6 months old


i had a collie when i was a child many years ago wonderfull clever dog will protect you.he was the best friend i ever had lived till i think about 15 years


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww he's hiding hehe!


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

Awww so sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

that a lovely picture, of him hiding,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he is cute,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes very cute love his little pink nose


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a cutie.

Best dogs in world according to my parents  they got their first in 1980 and wont have any other dog.

Sue


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol
He loves to hide, especially when he knows he's been naughtly - he use dto hide behind a flower pot - but didnt erealise he'd grown - so when he tried it again - couldnt get behind it - he jumped on it and hid behind the plant lo - just his tail sticking out - it was a case of - i cant see you you cant see me.


----------

